
Bitcoin and the hype cycle - vincentleeuwen
http://blog.vincentleeuwen.com/bitcoin-and-the-hype-cycle
======
bobbba
I have noticed the relationship to the basic hype cycle as well. As the
average volume of blockchain transactions increased price stability has also
increased. One can only wonder what will happen to the price of Bitcoin once
all coins have been issued while the number of blockchain transactions
continues to increase.

